# performance upgrades



## Guest (Mar 7, 2003)

i have been searching for upgrades for my ka24e engine and i found the obvious ones but does ne one have ne sites or places that i could possibly get stuff like...

fuel rail
injectors
pumps.. ect.. 
and if u have ne other suggestions for mods then im open for sugestions

in ne one can help then thanks. .


----------



## drift240sxdragqueen (Oct 23, 2002)

whats mods do u currently have and are u plaining on doing the SR20DET swap? if so why bother with engine mods


----------



## Guest (Mar 9, 2003)

no im keepin it the ka24e cuz i dont want to have to hassle with the swap and i dont plan on keepin this car forever i plan on sellin it and gettin a newer 240 but for the mean while i want it to be somewat fast, i got intake, headers, exhaust.... i just want to know where ne sites or places are that i can get other mods like fuel rail, injectors, ... stuff like that ... be mods that are possible.... if u can help... thanks


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

Give the folks at www.paeco.com a call. They should be able to find/sell/make you some stuff you can use.


----------



## joerc240sx (Jan 19, 2003)

Here are some other places

www.jimwolftechnology.com/ -ECU, Fuelrail, Injectors, Cobra MAF, Cams, custom pistons, and some other stuff

www.realnissan.com/ -lots of internal bottom and top end parts, and the only turbo kit for KA24e (I know of)

www.srswap.com -Break upgrade, LSD, Fulepump, FMIC

www.pdm-racing.com/ -Some other stuff, Cams, suspention, tune up, lights. they mostly work with Both the KA24 engines

there are some others but there not coming to mind at the moment


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

thanks alot guys.. this helps a lot


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2003)

i went to www.srswap.com and i found the fuel rail that they have, but it only says that it is available for the sr20 and the ka24de , but will it work on the ka24e...? and also what is the rating for injectors that i could use for a performance upgrade in my car for ex... i see that they are rated at like 334cc/min, or 450cc/min.. ect .. how does that work.. like wat does it meen.. and wat size or ones would i use in my ka24e for a performance upgrade.. if u cant help.. thanks


----------



## StanBo (Sep 15, 2002)

korrupt said:


> *i went to www.srswap.com and i found the fuel rail that they have, but it only says that it is available for the sr20 and the ka24de , but will it work on the ka24e...? and also what is the rating for injectors that i could use for a performance upgrade in my car for ex... i see that they are rated at like 334cc/min, or 450cc/min.. ect .. how does that work.. like wat does it meen.. and wat size or ones would i use in my ka24e for a performance upgrade.. if u cant help.. thanks *


Best bet is to shoot them an email. They should be able to answer it best.


----------

